# Adding proviron to bulk?



## Bfriedman1017 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey I am going to run a 8 week cycle
NPP 500
Test prop 450
Tbol 75mg

Should I add proviron? Would 2 oral hurt liver?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 6, 2013)

Proviron is not liver toxic.

Use it mainly for libido, as it is NOT a replacement for AI (if you need AI).


----------



## Vision (Sep 6, 2013)

IMO I personally think proviron should be a staple item in just about every cycle. And the whole theory about orals and toxicity is blown out of proportion, with bro-scientist added to the equation. Anything abused is bad, and anything in moderation is fine. Have at it, and good luck!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 7, 2013)

I run the stuff at 125mg ED in every cycle, be it cut or bulk.  It is my new found love ever since I doubled up on doses....wish I did that years ago.  As for your liver, use some MT or Liv52 just to be safe....and I don't think I have to say "DON'T DRINK".



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 7, 2013)

Vision said:


> IMO I personally think proviron should be a staple item in just about every cycle. And the whole theory about orals and toxicity is blown out of proportion, with bro-scientist added to the equation.



BINGO!  Perfectly said.




/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 7, 2013)

Night_Wolf said:


> Use it mainly for libido.




I find the libido enhancement to be a positive side effect.  My primary reason for using large doses of proviron is for sheer vascularity.  Proviron in conjunction with a few other compounds can leave you shredded with veins the size of tree trunks, and a BF% level that looks like you are in the lower single digits.  Amazing compound.  Best used with test, tren, & var....for more experienced users, some clen, T3  (slin & GH if you are there) also goes a loooong way.



/V


----------



## Christsean (Sep 7, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> I find the libido enhancement to be a positive side effect.  My primary reason for using large doses of proviron is for sheer vascularity.  Proviron in conjunction with a few other compounds can leave you shredded with veins the size of tree trunks, and a BF% level that looks like you are in the lower single digits.  Amazing compound.  Best used with test, tren, & var....for more experienced users, some clen, T3  (slin & GH if you are there) also goes a loooong way.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



You're killing me Victor!! I'm running the above and was looking to add proviron or masteron. I was about to pull the trigger on the masteron. 

Without robbing this thread any reason you can sway me back to proviron?

We can start a new thread if need be.


----------



## Vision (Sep 7, 2013)

Christsean said:


> You're killing me Victor!! I'm running the above and was looking to add proviron or masteron. I was about to pull the trigger on the masteron.
> 
> Without robbing this thread any reason you can sway me back to proviron?
> 
> We can start a new thread if need be.


I would chime in.. however it wasn't directed to me


----------



## Christsean (Sep 7, 2013)

It is an open discussion, but like I said if I am infringing on the thread originator I can start my own.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 7, 2013)

Please do.


----------



## Vision (Sep 7, 2013)

I could stress this much that both are very similar, yet at the same time very short of being the same. Each one has benefits that are suited for different goals in mind. First and foremost *proviron* not only aids with libido and has great pronounced effect with increasing free flowing test in the blood, it also has great effects with interaction with the aromatase enzymes to inhibit arotization of TEST into estroger,and studies shown it will interact with estrogen as a "blocker" of some sorts directly at the receptor site. ( This is the exact reason it has been used to combat breast cancer, and also given to some males in medical instances )..I reason I use it in just about every cycle. I've known people to use it, and state that they felt no effects and ramped the doses and still stressed no effects.  They discontinued use, and said the following "I noticed its effects soon as I stop,it was in fact very useful after all". They re-added it to their cycles there after. It can be ran in long duration, nontoxic and if you have a good source you can get quality and not spend a lot compared to it's HG version by schering.  Comparing proviron to mast is like comparing 2 different goals. It all comes down to what your trying to achieve. If your running HCG while on,I would recommend adding this because of it's effects with free flowing test.  50 mgs is really all you need, when you start taking say -100-150 that's where the good things begin.   Far as mast, you'll really only notice it when your body fat% is low. Plus you can't beat the conveniences of proviron.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 7, 2013)

Great info! My decision was based on a more narrow view of both compounds. My goals can definitely benefit from the information you brought to the table. I am going to research the benefits of provirona little more. 

I can definitely benefit from the AI properties because I am having to take a combo of AI's to keep my estrogen in check. I would like to discuss this subject with you at greater length once I get my mind wrapped around the benefits of high dose proviron.

Thank you again.


----------



## Vision (Sep 7, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Great info! My decision was based on a more narrow view of both compounds. My goals can definitely benefit from the information you brought to the table. I am going to research the benefits of provirona little more.
> 
> I can definitely benefit from the AI properties because I am having to take a combo of AI's to keep my estrogen in check. I would like to discuss this subject with you at greater length once I get my mind wrapped around the benefits of high dose proviron.
> 
> Thank you again.


The pleasure is mine. If you ever have any questions plenty of us here could assist you. My in box is always open also. Good to see that your doing research as well. _Knowledge is key,but true wisdom is knowing that you don't know enough! -Vision_


----------



## s2h (Sep 8, 2013)

Proviron is a great steroid that gets little love from the masses..mainly cause its expensive normally..

Along with freeing up test by lowering shbg proviron allows for more insulin..growth hormone and igf release...due to shbg controls/reduces these hormones...all dht derived drugs bind to the shbg but proviron does the most..

That larger dose like Victor is running will def bring out some solid results..   .


----------



## Christsean (Sep 8, 2013)

Vision said:


> The pleasure is mine. If you ever have any questions plenty of us here could assist you. My in box is always open also. Good to see that your doing research as well. _Knowledge is key,but true wisdom is knowing that you don't know enough! -Vision_



Thanks again.  I feel like I must make a confession here.  I love to exercise my body and enjoy the fruits of my labor, but for me, the real joy is found in the research and subsequent application of what I learned. That in turn makes the love of the exercise more enjoyable and fruitful.

I have great respect for those who are willing to put the hours into the mental gym.


----------



## Christsean (Sep 8, 2013)

s2h said:


> Proviron is a great steroid that gets little love from the masses..mainly cause its expensive normally..
> 
> Along with freeing up test by lowering shbg proviron allows for more insulin..growth hormone and igf release...due to shbg controls/reduces these hormones...all dht derived drugs bind to the shbg but proviron does the most..
> 
> That larger dose like Victor is running will def bring out some solid results..   .



Well, I'm sold. It makes so much sense now. The benefits of what proviron brings to the  table make it seem indispensable in a cycle. 

Thanks for the information..... Did I just totally hijack this thread....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Well, I'm sold. It makes so much sense now. The benefits of what proviron brings to the  table make it seem indispensable in a cycle.
> 
> Thanks for the information..... Did I just totally hijack this thread....



 . .no you didnt . . Ive been researching proviron as well and got a lot great info from this thread


----------



## delcapone (Sep 8, 2013)

I agrer with vision ,ive been liftin for 30+ yrs cycling for 15, ,3 yrs ago i added,100mgs/dsy to my decs/test/ dbol/cycle, I've been doing this long enough to know what I should look like, with the provirom i was def. More cut, just overall look better, after that I started brewing my own, as this compound is rather expensive. Back in the day this was the only A.I. Available. Ive read proviron profiles for yrs. Some say not a good S.I. Some say its all you need. I use it as a inhibitor if I'm doing two compounds or less.also depends on what the compounds are


----------



## Christsean (Sep 8, 2013)

delcapone said:


> I agrer with vision ,ive been liftin for 30+ yrs cycling for 15, ,3 yrs ago i added,100mgs/dsy to my decs/test/ dbol/cycle, I've been doing this long enough to know what I should look like, with the provirom i was def. More cut, just overall look better, after that I started brewing my own, as this compound is rather expensive. Back in the day this was the only A.I. Available. Ive read proviron profiles for yrs. Some say not a good S.I. Some say its all you need. I use it as a inhibitor if I'm doing two compounds or less.also depends on what the compounds are



That's it ^^^^^^!!! I am very gyno prone so maybe this will assist my current AI's. Or I may be able to use a single one instead of a combo.


----------



## Vision (Sep 8, 2013)

Last but not least here guys, Please allow me to illustrate one of Provirons _*most pronounced effects ever*_, that somehow has failed to be discussed upon the masses.

Most of you that have ever took the breakfast of champions "Methandrostenolone", That's right, I'm talking about Dbol. What's the most apparent and conspicuous effects that takes place while taking Dbol? If you were about to say the "sense of well-being" than your correct. One of the most profound and desirable effects that we can have during a cycle..Now how about after a cycle? Or for longer durations? But we all know that many of us practice moderation with harsh orals,or I would hope, lol. 

Well, one of the greatest characteristics about Proviron that has been shrouded and seldomly discussed is it's "Antidepressant" properties. With this being said, when it was first developed it was widely utilized in treatments for Bi-polar,OCD and Anxiety. As we know that depression is basically a chemical imbalance that comes about through the "Signaling" issues between receptors. Proviron improves the quality of the "channles" that the cells use to communicate and interact.  Thus, a similar effect with Dbol where it drastically improves the sense of well being in users.  

What I'm about to share is a double blind study that clearly shows undoubtedly astonishing results in the patients! An other great reason to consider this compound.
Why proviron is underestimated, the world may never know..



[h=3]Citation[/h]Database: PsycINFO
[ Journal Article ]​A comparison of the antidepressant effects of a synthetic androgen (mesterolone) and amitriptyline in depressed men.
Vogel, William; Klaiber, Edward L.; Broverman, Donald M.
Journal of Clinical Psychiatry, Vol 46(1), Jan 1985, 6-8.


[h=3]Abstract[/h]

26 depressed male outpatients were randomly assigned to 14 wks of treatment with either mesterolone or amitriptyline in a double-blind parallel treatment design. Ss completed the Hamilton Rating Scale for Depression and a symptom checklist each week. Findings reveal that the drugs were equally effective in reducing depressive symptoms. Mesterolone produced significantly fewer adverse side effects than amitriptyline and did not produce hypomania or tachycardia, recognized side effects of amitriptyline. (10 ref) (PsycINFO Database Record (c) 2013 APA, all rights reserved)
Methods Find Exp Clin Pharmacol. 1984 Jun;6(6):331-7.
[h=1]The effects of mesterolone, a male sex hormone in depressed patients (a double blind controlled study).[/h]Itil TM, Michael ST, Shapiro DM, Itil KZ.
[h=3]Abstract[/h]Based on computer EEG (CEEG) profiles, in high doses, antidepressant properties of mesterolone, a synthetic androgen, were predicted. In a double-blind placebo controlled study, the clinical effects of 300-450 mg daily mesterolone were investigated in 52 relatively young (age range 26-53 years, mean 42.7 years) male depressed outpatients. During 6 weeks of mesterolone treatment, there was a significant improvement of depressive symptomatology. However, since an improvement was also established during the placebo treatment, no statistically appreciable difference in the therapeutic effects of mesterolone was established compared to placebo. Mesterolone treatment significantly decreased both plasma testosterone and protein bound testosterone levels. Patients with high testosterone levels prior to treatment seem to have had more benefit from mesterolone treatment than patients with low testosterone levels. The degree of improvement weakly correlated to the decrease of testosterone levels during mesterolone treatment.


PMID: 6431212 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## biggieschwole (Nov 16, 2014)

I know this thread is old but it's still a goodie


----------



## Gracieboy (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep. Loads of great info here


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 13, 2014)

I was also looking into a cycle of 400mg/wk cyp, 50mg/day proviron. anyone have experience with EP's proviron, 25mg tabs??


----------



## Vision (Sep 27, 2015)

Conceal30 said:


> I was also looking into a cycle of 400mg/wk cyp, 50mg/day proviron. anyone have experience with* EP's proviron, 25mg tabs??*




I know this thread is old and this post is as well,but If this member is referring to Euro-Pharmacies..Their proviron has been top shelf, tested-tried-and true with many lab tests and numerous positive reviews across the panels..


----------



## Mountain-Man (Sep 28, 2015)

I stay on year round myself


----------



## Vision (Sep 28, 2015)

I never come off, I just lower dosages and switch my compounds B&C


----------



## Mountain-Man (Oct 1, 2015)

I use it year round myself


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 2, 2015)

I really want to give proviron another chance I ran it before did not notice much I ran 100mg a day. it seemed similar to masteron but I get way way more results and like masteron a lot more but like I said I want to give it a shoot again because mast is ruff on my hair.


----------



## Vision (Oct 2, 2015)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> I really want to give proviron another chance I ran it before did not notice much I ran 100mg a day. it seemed similar to masteron but I get way way more results and like masteron a lot more but like I said I want to give it a shoot again because mast is ruff on my hair.




heres the thing, if mast is working, dont change it up, like I said they both have the same targeting properties so to speak, what you can do though is run BOTH concurrent and see how you like the effects!  

mast and proviron is a selective thing, some like one or the other, or BOTH!


----------



## ldog (Oct 3, 2015)

Solid info


----------



## cookie-monster (Oct 15, 2015)

I always use it when i have testosterone in my cycles.. And had great results.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2015)

cookie-monster said:


> I always use it when i have testosterone in my cycles.. And had great results.



Do you run cycles without test?


----------



## cookie-monster (Oct 17, 2015)

No  never. I'm oldskool when it comes to roids.
But when i say this on MesoRX forum.. I se that a lot people cycle without test..


----------



## ldog (Oct 17, 2015)

Proviron is a great product. It has numerous positive effects aside from assistance with erections and increasing Free Test numbers. The anti depressive qualities are underrated.


----------



## native ninja (Oct 21, 2015)

Great thread and info guys. So proviron can be used year round without breaks? If so, when I cruise, would the proviron dose be dropped to 25mg day or stay at 50mg day? I cruise at 200mg test cyp week. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2015)

No. Take breaks. Your blood work will tell you why


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 24, 2015)

This sounds good I think I will give it a try..... Thanks for the info everyone.....


----------



## Akrobatik (Oct 26, 2015)

When do you feel Proviron kick in?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2015)

Personally around 3 weeks


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 27, 2015)

I like masteron better myself but I want to give prov another shot I think they pretty much do the same thing idk for sure.i got to make sure to get some prov on my next order.


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 8, 2015)

could you tell me what's your goal


----------

